# any recommendations for d40 cases/bags ?



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

can any one point me in the direction of a case or bag to protect my d40 camera.
the case/bag is primarly to protect the camera whilst out and about on holiday.

thanks


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

no one got a d40 or d60 case/bag


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Depends on the style you want and also the size; what other equipment / belongings do you want to store in it at the same time?

S


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

just looking for something that gives easy access to the camera, should only be the camera and the attached lens.
been looking at the cf dc1 case but reviews say it is quite soft not ideal if camera is vunerable to knocks


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

i have this case for my d40 and its great. if u shop about im sure u could find it cheaper just the first site i found it on. would highly recomend it though.

http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...m=null&tm=null&sku=359738&category_oid=-33712


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

I have that exact one for my D90 and it is very nice


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks folks.
is the camera a snug fit in this case or does it have room to move about?
also how do you go about carrying it, over the shoulder style and if so do you have the camera strap round your neck at the same time or just when you take the camera out?

i think this is the one but slightly different name
http://products.lowepro.com/product/Rezo-TLZ-20,2017,8.htm


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

think that one is slightly different/bigger, but the one i gave you the link for the camera fits in snug but not to tight i would say its well protected. Normally i just carry it over my shoulder with the strap attached to the bag and not to the actual camera.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks farz
will have a search for the one you linked.


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

how can they do it , they are supposed to be the same company but an £8 or so difference

http://www.dixons.co.uk/product.php?sku=359738&camp_id=froogle


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

i got one similar to this.....

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_1&products_id=100214


----------

